# A plow & sand pricing example



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I just did a snow quote for a customer I already do lawn for(tiny lil lawn out front)
I thought I would share my pricing to others as an example of "what to charge"
This property is 2 businesses so I was asked to give prices & split it(both are close to same size)
Wish me luck that I'll get it.payup 
I was told back will be call in only since the gate is always locked & I can't get a key. I think on an average 2-3" snow the front will take about 15min, back about 20min
Feel free to ask questons if you want.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

O boy I would hate have keep track of that 

I do per visit easier to keep track


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I know we're in different market areas and we have different cost but it seems you're giving your work away.
I've got a couple very simple lots that are next door to each other. Stack snow on opposite ends of the lots, no curbs. no obstructions. The larger lot (church) is .875acres, has a total of 320ft of walk, the walk next to the lot I'm able to clear with the plow on the truck. About 200# Sand/de-icer mix on the lot, about 30# of de-icer on the walks. Materials run about $15.00, total time (plow, shovel, spread) 40min (1-4").
1-4"~$165.00
4-8"~$215.00
8-12"~$285.00
The smaller lot (daycare is .250acres, 25ft of walk. About 70# Sand/de-icer mix on the lot (steep entrance), about 6# of de-icer on the walk. Materials run about $7.00, total time (plow, shovel, spread) 15min.
1-6"~$75.00
6-12"~125.00


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I got no walks, don't have to get out of truck, no obstructions either, although I would likely get out & shovel the doorway, just to be nice. I'm hoping the simplicity of the seasonal will make them choose seasonal. Also no expensive melt for this one....just plain ol rock salt & winter sand(sand & crush treated with salt brine) Front is .250acre exactly including entrances lol
Buff: so your $75 1-6" is including sand/deicer on small lot? Cause mine is x2 of posted prices(each means each property) so my 1-6" plow & sand price would be $110 for front/blue .250 acre......the way I see it is your giving away your work Don't a big guy like you need to eat:laughing:
You bring up a good thing to make clear to the customer though, is that the prices are for each business.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1840043 said:


> I got no walks, don't have to get out of truck, no obstructions either, although I would likely get out & shovel the doorway, just to be nice. I'm hoping the simplicity of the seasonal will make them choose seasonal. Also no expensive melt for this one....just plain ol rock salt & winter sand(sand & crush treated with salt brine) Front is .250acre exactly including entrances lol
> Buff: so your $75 1-6" is including sand/deicer on small lot? Cause mine is x2 of posted prices(each means each property) so my 1-6" plow & sand price would be $110 for front/blue .250 acre......the way I see it is your giving away your work Don't a big guy like you need to eat:laughing:
> You bring up a good thing to make clear to the customer though, is that the prices are for each business.


 Well dang...... Here I thought the posted prices were for the property not for each tenant and you were giving it away. I'd have a hard time selling my small lot for $75.00, good for you.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Update: I got the contract!  Per visit they decided they want, which is fine with me since the seasonal price was a little low based on # of usual events. Atleast I know I'll get payed for work I do.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Antlerart06;1840038 said:


> O boy I would hate have keep track of that
> 
> I do per visit easier to keep track


Wow, I second that.

I always subscribe to K.I.S.S.

Keep it simple stupid

Less paperwork and tracking means less stress and more time to drink


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya thats why I lowered seasonal price a bit, in hopes it would convince them to take the gamble...... Oh well I got a system for keeping track & I'm willing to bet that I come out with as much or more $ this way......I'll try to remember to update this thread at end of season so all can see what ended up happening. Per push trigger is 3cm(just over an inch)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1847131 said:


> Wow, I second that.
> 
> I always subscribe to K.I.S.S.
> 
> ...


That's the truth

I went from that to per visit 
The stress part when you get a call from a customer complaining that the radio said 3'' I charge For 5'' that's what, it was in the lot.

Now I have less calls on the bills and that's less stress more time to


----------

